# China aquarium fish market



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my dream market :lol:


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a great place to spend a day. The anubias setup is amazing.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

The fish all look so sad, though. They can barely move around.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to agree I love the hobby but I get mixed emotions seeing this


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

So many arowanas. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

